# So. Cal Herf on Friday October 19th at a local B&M.



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Taylor's family and Friends,

We are pleased to announce our next Cigar event:

Taylor's Tobacco House- Oliva "V" Event
562-377-0700 

We will be having our next event on Friday Night, October 19th 
6pm to 10 pm
Cigar Specials all night
Raffle Prizes every hour
Refreshments and a Taco Bar Outside.

The "V" is one of the hottest cigars available anywhere; if you haven't had a chance to try it- come out next Friday and take advantage of one of the cigar specials.


Fadi, our Oliva representative will be joining us on Friday to answer any questions you may have about the brand as well as to pass out gifts with every box purchase.

We will be featuring the entire Oliva cigar line as well- so if you like the "G" or the "O" or the master blend- come down and join us for an evening of Fine Cigars and lots of Fun.

Thank You,
Taylor's Tobacco House
5937 E. Spring Street
Long Beach, CA 90808
(562) 377-0700


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

php007 said:


> Taylor's family and Friends,
> 
> We are pleased to announce our next Cigar event:
> 
> ...


Bumping it for others to see.


----------

